# avoiding drilling holes in a deck



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

picture


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

more


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

more


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

what a pain in the butt


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

west system


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Are you a schill for Meade???


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> Are you a schill for Meade???



care to enlighten me ?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Meade Gougeon

http://www.westsystem.com/ss/history/


                            ;D


What's funny, is I do the same thing with MAS


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Are you a schill for Meade???


I think he was joking. West Systems is some great stuff. Meade is a very nice guy too. 

Now for some real Shilling for Meade. ;D

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a5RlcP-4JE[/media]


[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDs_BKdYjaQ[/media]


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I was joking kreepa. Meade has revolutionized the wood boat industry. His company might just be located in my home town. Phenomenal guy.

So, shill away.


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> I was joking kreepa.  Meade has revolutionized the wood boat industry.  His company might just be located in my home town.  Phenomenal guy.
> 
> So, shill away.



thought it was a joke - just didn't get it ? :-/ sorry...

just knew west was made by the gougeon bros...

been using their products for a looong time - in my experience,the best products available


----------



## Jlocke1 (Apr 9, 2011)

Awesome timing Kreepa. I just bought a Carolina Skiff 1440 that I'm thinking about building a side console to mount a grab bar to. Have been brainstorming on how to do it, looking forward to following your progress.


----------

